# Ich werbe einen Freund



## Shenoz (12. August 2014)

Hallo community, 
Ich würde gerne einen Freund werben um mit ihm 1-2 neue Chars hoch zu spielen. Startgold und ein paar Täschchen lassen sich auf jeden Fall klären. 
Langjährige Erfahrung und Spielerisches Allgemeinwissen habe ich auch vorzuweisen.
Klassenspezifisch bin ich relativ bewandert, außerdem würde ich mich als freundlich und gesellig bezeichnen. 
Server ist frei wählbar, Fraktion eher Horde lasse mich aber überreden 

Habe zzt. eigentlich massig Zeit da Semesterferien, abzüglich Raidabende und hier und da mal Freundin oder Fußballtraining, aber insgesamt bin ich so gut wie dauernd verfügbar 

Bei Fragen und/oder Interesse stehe ich euch zur Verfügung:
Shenoz#2681 (battle-net)
Shenoz2 (skype)

über weitere wünsche und modalitäten lässt sich verhandeln


----------

